# Topics > Space >  Shapeshifter, transforming robot, Jet Propulsion Laboratory, NASA, Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Jet Propulsion Laboratory

"NASA Designing Shapeshifting Robots for Saturn's Moons"

September 25, 2019

"Shapeshifters from Science Fiction to Science Fact: Globetrotting from Titan's Rugged Cliffs to its Deep Seafloors"

by Ali-akbar Agha-mohammadi
March 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Shapeshifter | A morphing robot to explore all terrains

Sep 25, 2019




> The revolutionary concept called Shapeshifter is part drone, part boat, part all-terrain vehicle, and part submarine.
> 
> NASA 360 takes a look at the NASA Innovative Advanced Concept (NIAC) known as Shapeshifter. Researched by a team of engineers at NASA JPL the Shapeshifter concept is a flying amphibious robot that could one day be used to explore the treacherous terrains of distant worlds.
> 
> To watch the in-depth presentation about this topic please visit the 2018 NIAC Symposium Livestream site: https://bit.ly/2MbxCvzThe revolutionary concept called Shapeshifter is part drone, part boat, part all-terrain vehicle, and part submarine.
> 
> NASA 360 takes a look at the NASA Innovative Advanced Concept (NIAC) known as Shapeshifter. Researched by a team of engineers at NASA JPL the Shapeshifter concept is a flying amphibious robot that could one day be used to explore the treacherous terrains of distant worlds.

----------

